# Getting a job in HK



## Marck123 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a British citizen who is very interested in working in Hong Kong. I’m looking specifically for risk management roles in banking. What I do have in my favour is that I currently work for a top US investment bank in London in a risk related role. However, I realise this is still a very difficult proposition, particularly with the very strong local competition and that I am not that senior in my current role. Neither do I speak Mandarin.

Any advice or contacts would be greatly appreciated. It has been recommended to me that I go to HK with some money saved up and look for a job there, but this seems a little too risky in my opinion.

I have registered with a few HK recruitment consultants but so far I have had no luck.

Thanks,

Marck


----------

